# Dust in the air



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Is the level of dust we have seen over Greece (hazy skies) until the last couple of days normal now? Ie in the last few years? We asked a local who said its common in summer. It is a huge worry for us as it affects our health, but most of the med seems to be hit by it. We are trying to find the least affected parts.


----------

